# Trimming cobs feathers



## Sandstone1 (6 March 2011)

I need to trim my cobs feathers, shes not good to clip and doesnt really like her legs being handled much due to having had feather mites. Whats the best way to trim feathers? have done it before with mane comd and scissors but it takes ages and does not always look very neat.
Any one have a better way to trim feathers with out clipping?


----------



## Supertrooper (6 March 2011)

Sorry no answers but I'm going to be interested in replies too as want to our shire x's once it's dried up but he won't be clipped and it'll take forever to do scissors!!


----------



## JoBird (6 March 2011)

I had a Clydesdale X and after the winter I used to hack of the main bulk of the hair with scissors and then use clippers to get a proper job.  My horse would stand like a breezeblock though!


----------



## Sandstone1 (6 March 2011)

Thanks, just thought someone may have a way of doing it mor quickly and neatly, will just have to have a go with the scissors!


----------



## Lotty (6 March 2011)

If you are a member of horse hero there are 2 video clips on the site. One of them trims the horses feathers with trimmers, the other shows you how to do it with scissors.


----------



## Sandstone1 (7 March 2011)

Thanks


----------



## gamebirduk (7 March 2011)

Have you tried the electric trimmers? They're so much quieter than clippers and if you put a radio near your horses head (in the vicinity of, not neccessarily right next too!) they prob won't even hear them at all. I have a HW cob that I trim his legs with the Liveryman element trimmers and grader. Neater job than scissor and cordless too!


----------



## snoopyinfrance (7 March 2011)

Gamebirduk, that is exactly what I was going to suggest.  

Make sure you are calm too!  I can never plait when I'm anxious so I choose calming music and it works every time.  
Don't stress, does it really matter how long it takes???

I would also suggest that you go with the direction of the hair rather than against it.


----------



## c2b (7 March 2011)

I just now have this image in my head of horses all over the uk wearing earphones and IPODs. What's next hoodies and caps? Where will it end?


----------



## Sandstone1 (7 March 2011)

Thanks, I have thought about trimmers but not sure if they would get through the hair. Maybe if I chop off the worst with scissors then tidy up with trimmers?


----------



## Allie5 (7 March 2011)

itsmylife said:



			Thanks, I have thought about trimmers but not sure if they would get through the hair. Maybe if I chop off the worst with scissors then tidy up with trimmers?
		
Click to expand...

When I had a Clydesdale x Tb mare with Clydesdale legs I would do her legs the other way round! So use trimmers to hack most of the hair off then use a comb up the legs. So bring the comb through the hair from the ground up and snip off any hair that comes through. I always found I got a nice neat result that way but it does take forever!! Once it's done though I'd maintain it once a week and it's fine.





excuse the green wound spray! But you can get an idea of how her legs looked in this picture


----------



## Rose Folly (8 March 2011)

Am scissor-triming my cob's feathers at the moment as she has a bad skin condition (not mud fever). She's really very patient but I'm just doing a leg a day as it kills my back! She should look quite respectable by Wednesday, providing I find she does only have four legs!


----------



## Sandstone1 (8 March 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Anyone know which are the best trimmers to get On a budget!


----------



## RunRunReindeer (10 March 2011)

Another vote for Liveryman element - can use of mains or battery and get through lots of hair (best if clean & dry) (NB let the trimmers do the work - don't push them through, also stop regularly to clean out hair & apply oil); came out top in recent survey - Your Horse mag I think.


----------

